# Any positive Ouija Board experiences out there?



## jjolove187 (Nov 5, 2006)

I read and heard of countless bad and negative experiences with the Ouija board, but I would like to know if anyone has had a positive experience. Thanks.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 5, 2006)

For my cousin's 12th birthday (this was years ago) we pulled out the Ouija board just for fun. Of course the only boy there was my brother. We didn't really want him to hang out with us (he is a few years younger) so one of the girls started "moving" the indicator to say there was someone in the room. When we asked the board where that person was, she made it spell out "next to boy". He screamed and ran out of the room soooo fast!! We were cracking up sooo hard.....haha it is still funny to this day!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

LMAO! That's cute! I've never used one, nor will I ever probably. I've only heard of negative experiences myself.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmm I don't think I would like to use that thing ever either. I want to sleep good at night






I know of some people who used it for fun, they didn't have problems, at least that's what they told me, but I don't think they've never got that far.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2006)

I think the last time I used a Ouija board was probably 25 years ago. I don't remember anything particularly good OR bad about it. I think we were just goofing off. IMO it's harmless, unless you take it too seriously.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 5, 2006)

Have you ever seen the exorcist??? I don't want to talk to captain howdy!!! LMAO! Just kidding..I have a board cooler than a quija board, but I've never used it. I believe in them too much to f**k with it.


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 5, 2006)

I've never used one, they kinda freak me out. I wanted to when I was younger but I never got the chance. I started doing tarot a couple years ago and quit soon after I learned it because it freaked me out so much.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 5, 2006)

These things are sad



. Stick with Checkers.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These things are sad



. Stick with Checkers. lmao!


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL @ Tyler.

I've never used one and I don't want to use any lol.


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh man, I won't even try one of those things to know! My family is Christian so we grew up thinking it was evil, but I've heard bad things from people that made me not want to use them. I don't even use tarot cards anymore because of something that happened after I used them in my room. :/

edit.

WAIT I HAVE Used one! lmao, but it was on my Aunt's old win95 computer a long time ago, but I was so scared about someone fiding me playing with it that I don't remember what happened.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't touch one... I just find them extremely creepy and I guess I just take that stuff way too seriously, so I won't mess with one.


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 5, 2006)

i remember playing this game with my friends AT school.. and we asked the board about things that we already ALL know and it was moving to form the answers..we wanted to belive i guess ..that something was moving it..it was so scary ...but Now i know for sure that we were only silly girls LOL


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had many good experiences! as long as you don't let them ghosts get to ya! I'm like the master at that!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive never played that and i dont think i ever will.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry, only bad/freaky experiences. ghosts apparently like to channel through me. :


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't have any experiences with ouija boards.

However, I've dabbled on tarot cards years ago, and yeah, it was freaky, but not in a ghost/demon kind of way. But then again, those cards carry universal meaning.

One thing I would NEVER do is to try to have a tape recorder running in my house (The EVP thing)! NO WAY!!! I don't want to hear something freaky and I would never feel like I'm "at home" again! LOL!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think anyone has ever really had a positive experience with Ouija boards. It's very rare that you hear anyone having any sort of positive experience.

My experience with the board wasn't so great.

The mother of my ex-friend had one. They were a strange, they were into all sorts of things - which pretty much included anything paranormal.

Well, my ex friend and her sister decided they were going to have this huge sleepover. Well, all of a sudden everyone decided that they wanted to go upstairs and play with the Ouija board. I won't forget this night either, mainly because of what I saw while everyone was playing with the board. The only way I can describe what I saw was a huge, black shadow slowly looming around the room. It didn't take long before everybody else started noticing this THING roaming around the upstairs bedroom/attic, and we bolted pretty damn quickly! All I can say is that I was glad that I was the first one out of there...

Shortly after that incident my friend's family moved out of that home for "reasons" that had to do with the attic, and other rooms associated with the upper part of the house.

I still kept in contact with my friend for awhile, and I did ask her about the house and what happened to it. The family that bought that house moved out after six months. There was no explanation as to why, but they packed up their things pretty damn quickly and left.

These things really aren't worth messing with. As far as I can tell you, Ouija boards definitely do not "attract" any kind of positive energy - at all. I say let them be.


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

That sounds spooky StrangerNMist.

I've never tried the Ouija Board, but I've tried using with the doll and pen one and it didn't go well, it was a bit scary experience.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 6, 2006)

It was, and I haven't touched on since.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think anyone has ever really had a positive experience with Ouija boards. It's very rare that you hear anyone having any sort of positive experience. 
My experience with the board wasn't so great.

The mother of my ex-friend had one. They were a strange, they were into all sorts of things - which pretty much included anything paranormal.

Well, my ex friend and her sister decided they were going to have this huge sleepover. Well, all of a sudden everyone decided that they wanted to go upstairs and play with the Ouija board. I won't forget this night either, mainly because of what I saw while everyone was playing with the board. The only way I can describe what I saw was a huge, black shadow slowly looming around the room. It didn't take long before everybody else started noticing this THING roaming around the upstairs bedroom/attic, and we bolted pretty damn quickly! All I can say is that I was glad that I was the first one out of there...

Shortly after that incident my friend's family moved out of that home for "reasons" that had to do with the attic, and other rooms associated with the upper part of the house.

I still kept in contact with my friend for awhile, and I did ask her about the house and what happened to it. The family that bought that house moved out after six months. There was no explanation as to why, but they packed up their things pretty damn quickly and left.

These things really aren't worth messing with. As far as I can tell you, Ouija boards definitely do not "attract" any kind of positive energy - at all. I say let them be.

Wow..




Reading this post late nite with no one else awake scared the crap out of me!

Okay, I think I should go to bed now and not freak myself out even more...


----------



## littletingoddes (Nov 6, 2006)

When I was in college, about 14 years ago, my girlfriends and I would sit around drinking and playing with the Ouija board.

More than once, the "spirit" told my friend Lisa she would marry a man named Bob whom she would meet at work. About a year later, a friend of hers from work set her up with a friend.... named Bob. And they've been married 8 years now and have a baby girl!


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 6, 2006)

I had some experience playing with some friends in Highschool. We played at lunch time..and the girl that had the Ouija Board was really into it, her name was Mona.

Then it started to spell things like "kill" and other scary things that freeked us out. We stopped playing and Mona said she broke it and threw it out but found it under her bed in one piece a few days later.

I probably wouldn't want to mess with those kinds of things again.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the last time I used a Ouija board was probably 25 years ago. I don't remember anything particularly good OR bad about it. I think we were just goofing off. IMO it's harmless, unless you take it too seriously. I agree - I think it can be allot of fun as long as not taken to seriously. Some friends and I played around with the Ouija board while in high school, but, don't recall anything good or bad...I can't even remember what I was even told by it.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 6, 2006)

I had played with them years ago and it was always odd ball stuff, I flirted with getting one in the last few years then started the whole What you are doing is OPENING THE DOOR TO EVIL. if it is or not I am not sure but I have enough bad luck in my life


----------



## geebers (Nov 6, 2006)

Well I used to play with it with my friends when I was a kid and it was always silly answers. Never freaky or weird. Still - from your story StrangerNMist - Id rather NOT try that again.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 6, 2006)

The first time I tried one, it stopped working when I pulled away from it. When I came back and just had it resting on my knees, it started working again. Then it got all weird and started contradicting what it had said before and giving incoherent answers, so I flipped the thing off my knees and ran out of the house. After like 5 minutes, we went back in the house and made a bunch of crosses out of nail files (it was all we could find) and ventured back into my room. One friend kept smacking the pointer with her cross and the other kept hitting the board with it. We didn't know about popping out the plastic part. I believe I also said a prayer in my room afterwards. I have a rosary &amp; I'll say several Hail Marys if there seems to be a spirit presence. The first time I encountered a ghost, that's what my friend and I did and it left after about 4 repeats.

It's always better to be careful when you're dealing with things you don't understand. I know people like to believe otherwise, but there is a good amount of negative spirit energy out there.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dlwt2003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had played with them years ago and it was always odd ball stuff, I flirted with getting one in the last few years then started the whole What you are doing is OPENING THE DOOR TO EVIL. if it is or not I am not sure but I have enough bad luck in my life My father has a friend who gives readings for a living, and she said that Ouija boards aren't so great because they tend to let in beings from the lower astral plane, such as earthbound spirits, and/or people who are having an OBE (Out Of Body Experience) and on occasion a demon or two if you're really unlucky. She said that if someone wants to mess with a Ouija board, they have to have a spirit guide who is better able to help control the things that come in/go out when using these boards.

There are also certain materials that have to be used in order to make one of these boards. The first major requirement is that the board needs to be made out of the oldest tree in the forest, because of the amount of "wisdom" that particular tree has.

I know, pretty weird information.

I think I will shut up now, lol!


----------



## han (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimmers86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you ever seen the exorcist??? I don't want to talk to captain howdy!!! LMAO! Just kidding..I have a board cooler than a quija board, but I've never used it. I believe in them too much to f**k with it. yes i saw the exorcist for the first time when i was six and my parents were watching it i peek around the corner to watch and i was traumatize untill i was 12 i sleept with the covers over my head forever that was a scary b****
i dont think i want to play around with the unknown i will leave that to people who have more knowledge my friend is into that stuff tarot cards she has the most negative energy and always negative i think some where she open the wrong door im not saying people who are into that are negative but she is


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 7, 2006)

Unless you know exactly what you're dealing with, using a Ouija board is never a good idea. You definitely need to be strongly mentally grounded and shielded. It pretty much opens you up and makes you vulnerable to any kind of spiritual influence, be it good or bad. Most of the time, it's not good. I dunno... they're one of the new metaphysical things that I don't care to dabble in.

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I started doing tarot a couple years ago and quit soon after I learned it because it freaked me out so much. Just curious... what was it about the Tarot that freaked you out?? I'm in the process of learning it myself, actually.


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just curious... what was it about the Tarot that freaked you out?? I'm in the process of learning it myself, actually. It was extremely accurate and at the same time extremely inaccurate. It freaked out my friends who I would read for and I realized that you could easily misunderstand a reading by believing whatever you want instead of being open to a read. If you know much about the process, you know that each card has a multiple of meanings and those meanings can mean different things to different people. Not to mention that each card also has a reverse. If you are doing a full spread there is way too much room for misinterpretation and that could really mess up a read and the way your subject may deal with the situation they are requesting a spread for.


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah, okay... I see your reasoning there. I agree there are a lot of instances where people can just project their own wishes/hopes/fears onto the reading and not see the real message. I think the key there is to make sure the reader is not involved in the situation to the point where they could twist the message to reflect their own preconceptions.

I believe that when a person gets a reading, they will hear and see exactly what they needed to, at that point in time. If there are truths that they aren't ready to see, or just don't want to see, then it's just not their time to know that, yet.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never actually had a ouija board really work on me!! Some of these stories are kinda freaky!


----------



## Saja (Nov 7, 2006)

WHile I am totally facisinated by this stuff...I love shows about the supernatural, I am MUCH more scared of the living.


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah, okay... I see your reasoning there. I agree there are a lot of instances where people can just project their own wishes/hopes/fears onto the reading and not see the real message. I think the key there is to make sure the reader is not involved in the situation to the point where they could twist the message to reflect their own preconceptions. 
I believe that when a person gets a reading, they will hear and see exactly what they needed to, at that point in time. If there are truths that they aren't ready to see, or just don't want to see, then it's just not their time to know that, yet.

Absolutely! The problem I ran into was that the reading would touch on things that were too easily percieved differently than they should. I had one friend in particular who completely misunderstood what I was trying to tell her, what the cards were trying to tell her. It ended up being more harmful because she just used it as an excuse to validate her negative thoughts and actions. I don't think the cards are negative I just think that it's a bad influence for those who really seek them, usually those people seeking the "answers" aren't as open to the answers they really get to begin with.


----------



## jjolove187 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WHile I am totally facisinated by this stuff...I love shows about the supernatural, I am MUCH more scared of the living. It's the same with me. I absolutely ADORE shows about the supernatural. Lately I've been watching Ghosthunters! LOL, And the living can definitely be much more frightening than the dead, that's for sure!


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep them coming everyone! I love reading this thread lol.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Keep them coming everyone! I love reading this thread lol. me, too! LOL


----------



## ivette (Nov 7, 2006)




----------

